# Runny goat milk yogurt AGAIN!



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Ughhhhh!!!!!

I've tried everything! Using the Dannon plain yogurt as a starter, bought the Yogorumet (sp?) starter and even used a bit extra. Let the jars incubate for sixteen hours. Did a yogurt-voodoo-dance to get it to set up.

And it NEVER sets up!

Just took the last batch out of the incubator (cooler with temp. kept constantly at 108 - 112) and ITS RUNNY!!!!

I think I recall someone saying you can put in unflavored gelatin in there to get it to firm up, but I really, REALLY wanted it to just be the cultures and the milk without any additional stuff.

So, if I strain this batch, I'll MAYBE get two cups of decent texture yogurt from a gallon of milk. Can I add the unflavored gelatin NOW to get it to firm up or should I just toss it to the chickens? (Or use it in smoothies, etc?)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you heating to 180 - 185 first? It alters the proteins so it sets better.

Then cool to 120.

108 to 112 is too cool for culturing.

Drink what you have. 

This is more or less what I do:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/yogurt_making/yogurt2000.htm


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd bring the milk up to 185, but then cool to 112 degrees. Going to try yet again but incubate at the 122 degree temps this time. Thanks for the link! I remember using that exact site for my first batches (which, if I recall, DID work!) then forgot / lost the page.

Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Even a bit higher is ok.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I use rennet to make mine not runny. You wont get firm like store bought unless you add a thickener.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excuse me, not true in my experience. You may not get the slimy gelatine texture, but you can definitely get THICK results.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

How about adding some powdered milk to your mix?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Alice, your link has a lot of information! The yogurt making recipe is very close to the one I use. I wonder what makes the difference? I am going to read the website more thoroughly.


----------

